# two network interfaces don't get along

## nurey

I have a wired ethernet eth0 and a wireless eth1 via pcmcia

This is gonna be complicated to explain so please hang with me...

The problem is that when i unplug the cat5 on eth0 and activate eth1, both eth0 and eth1 are "UP" and this somehow confuses eth1 such that I cannot ping the eth1 gateway, until I do "/etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop"

This causes another problem. When i stop net.eth0, all services that depend on it also stop (eg. postfix). I don't want this to happen. I want the dependent services to keep running.

I notice that the postfix rc script contains depend section with "need net"... so shouldn't it keep running given that net.eth1 is UP?

----------

## delta407

Did you copy net.eth0 to net.eth1 and use it to handle your second interface?

----------

## nurey

yes i did.

----------

## rac

Could it be that both interfaces believe they are the default gateway?  Sounds like a routing conflict to me.

----------

## nurey

how do i fix the compounded problem #2? to keep postfix running?

----------

